# Preseason Game 6: Heat @ Bobcats (10/23 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, October 23, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Michael Wallace ‏@WallaceNBA_ESPN
> LeBron says he expects to play in Tuesday's preseason game vs CHA after sitting out Saturday against Spurs to rest





> Michael Wallace ‏@WallaceNBA_ESPN
> Spoelstra said Udonis Haslem & Mario Chalmers practiced extensively today and will be re-evaluated for Tuesday's game.


1st night of a back to back so these two and other regulars probably wont play in both.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Our starters shouldnt play to much in this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Might make sense to give them more burn this game, since it'll be more indicative of where they stand than the back end of a back-to-back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Wade, Haslem, Chalmers, Anthony, Varnado all out for Heat tonight.





> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> Dwyane Wade will not play tonight in Raleigh but will play tomorrow in KC. @MiamiHEAT


Spo said yesterday he would use Friday as the dress rehearsal game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Terrel Harris to start in place of Dwyane Wade tonight, with Ray Allen to come off bench. Could be Harris' last chance to impress.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damnit Dwyane. I wanted to see you. Hoped I'd at least get a Rio or UD. Oh well...LeBron, Bosh, Ray...can't complain.

This is my first time seeing an NBA game not at Miami Arena or the AAA. Gonna be weird seeing them in red (presumably).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well if they wear red, it might feel like they're the home team since that arena has a lot of red in it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not surprising they're resting Wade. Sucks we haven't seen Rio or UD so far.

Varnado is ****ed :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio is for sure playing tomorrow. UD has been wanting to play for awhile.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If you were Varnado....why wouldn't you just try play through the injury? It's really one of your last shots at making an NBA roster....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They have to be holding him back. I'd imagine he came back too soon in the SL, and probably at some point had a setback after that. Sucks for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright folks. Heading to the game. Will give my in-person review of Jorts' athletic ability for Smithi later.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Have fun. Report back.

D-Wade, UD and Mario working out before the game. Think all 3 would play if this wasnt a back to back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Enjoy mate. Go pick up a Jorts jersey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Battier is 11-19 from 3 in the preseason while Mike Miller is 6-10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

#LetItFly

Shooters gonna shoot.

Be nice once Ray Ray finds his range.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Harris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2LBJ

Wow, that crowd pop was crazy :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NBA.TV is being stupid...work you stupid stream


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So glad I pay for League Pass when the stream that is supposed to work doesn't even show up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with a nice pass to Harris for the layup

Then Bosh once again goe coast to coast instead of passing it. At least he got fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick spin move and hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh that was so pretty


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> So glad I pay for League Pass when the stream that is supposed to work doesn't even show up.


You on a computer? Might have to go the old route if so

Bosh again with a nice drive


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh bismacking biyombo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stream is working on league pass now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow was that a horrible offensive foul call?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh on fire

nice drive and kick by Jesus


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

12-20 from 3 now. Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 13-21 from 3 for Battier mg:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier 3333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier 3333333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Pitt and his heavy feet. He can lose all the weight he wants, but he still sometimes looks like he's playing with concrete shoes on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get those misses out now, Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333

Loved that. No hesitation and swished it with a guy all over him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lewis 3333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-22 after 1

Miami has put up a lot of 30 point 1st quarters this preseason.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sessions with the "out my ass" banker 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sessions is killing Temple right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray has been much better around the basket than I thought he would be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Ray and J.

Again, inside the 3pt line he's been great. Now he just needs to get his specialty going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Temple 3333

Great ball movement


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

We have an above avarage team without Lebron,Wade and Bosh!That's INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray is a turnover merchant right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mavros_01 said:


> We have an above avarage team without Lebron,Wade and Bosh!That's INCREDIBLE!


Slow down there, buddy :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally gives the ball up to a guard on the fastbreak and Cole turns it over. Bosh now thinking to himself "I'm gonna keep it from now on" :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These refs are red hot on the travel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> These refs are red hot on the travel


They always have something they call very, very tightly in the preseason, then as the season goes on, they lighten up on it.


Nice and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the ****?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF at that tech?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Most insane techical ive ever seen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-44 at the half

Still shaking my head at that T on Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beat writers shocked as well


> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> LeBron just got T'd up for driving to the lane. Erik Spoelstra runs onto the court in protest and receives a T. Crazy. Referee Marat Kogut.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> LeBron gets a technical foul for driving too hard into the lane. That leads to an Erik Spoelstra technical. In the preseason. Odd.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What happened?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I actually don't have any idea what that ref could've possibly seen that warranted that technical. At all.

Literally makes zero sense.

EDIT: Deezy, Lebron drove into the lane and got a foul called after Henderson tried picking up a charge. He then got a tech for no reason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Coach K just now to Jax- Dont be surprised to see Lebron with a 20 assist game this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope Tony or Eric got an explanation on that T like they said they would.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Officials admitted they made a mistake on that T. The ref told Eric and Tony "my fault".

Preseason for the refs too, I guess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh looking great tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

With this many shooters, with his hand on the rock this much...LBJ should be aiming for over 8 per game.

Although we may tone Bron's minutes to around 35 per this year (my hunch), in which case i'd say the 26/7/6 would be about right.

I wonder if improved post play means he could shoot 55% or up...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Giving up too many offensive boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh and1

What a play by Lebron :laugh: unfair how good he is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I wonder if improved post play means he could shoot 55% or up...


He obviously hasnt played much, but i've found it interesting how little he's been in the post in the preseason.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Even when Lebron is having a quiet night, he still kills.

I have a feeling CB is gonna have a good year. He's moving better, he's taking good shots and he looks like he's comfortable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He obviously hasnt played much, but i've found it interesting how little he's been in the post in the preseason.


Might have something to do with Rio being injured and Wade being in and out. Need more ball handling up top?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Chris has played with a freedom this post season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Might have something to do with Rio being injured and Wade being in and out. Need more ball handling up top?


I'm sure this plays a part in it. 

Bosh with the nice block


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another and1 by the Boshtrich!

Sweet shot fake and drive


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh with a huge block


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And the and 1!

CBBBBBB!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love that ambidextrous finish with the right hand by Chris.

Wow he looks super impressive tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrell Harris = cut


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

gotta love the ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me Battier is automatic


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn I jinxed him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love the ball movement this quarter. Getting WIDE open shots. Just missed a few of them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier from the corner is one of my new favourite things


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 33333

He's getting better and better with each game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sup bros. Just watched Rashard and Ray hit back to back threes. I'm ready for the season!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Sup bros. Just watched Rashard and Ray hit back to back threes. I'm ready for the season!


Havent seen you here in a while. Welcome back :cheers:

Temple 333333

Lebron with 8 assists now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

81-65 after 3

Anyone else just laughing at the crazy amount of shooters this team has? My goodness.

And like I said earlier, the ball movement in this quarter has been insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah ball movement was magical just then.

Crazy shooters out there. Pair with Big 3 = profit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt stinks.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Poor Pittman...bb


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, this lineup made this game particularly uninteresting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pittman- 1 step forward...two steps back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Curry got waived by the Spurs 

Oh well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Feel like switching off...but can't for some reason....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Curry got waived by the Spurs
> 
> Oh well.


I thought he was gonna made that team. Guess the weight loss and improved offense wasnt enough to overlook his defensive liabilities.

Jesus 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ray's been a little too generous with the ball tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice play all around by Jorts and Carney


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol we will lose this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How does Reggie Williams only enter the game n the 4th quarter? For an awful team like the Bobcats, how isnt he playing more? How has he only taken 7 shots in the preseason before this game? Has he been injured?

So many useless questions


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sad when you realize that these are mostly the Bobcats regulars playing right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 98-92

The ball movement was amazing tonight. As was Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is MKG playing the same amount as Dajuan Summers? Another useless question


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All those 3's raining down and Mario Chalmers and Mike Miller didnt even play. Crazy.



Wade County said:


> Why is MKG playing the same amount as Dajuan Summers? Another useless question


Answer that I realized works for every Charlotte question: Because they're the ****ing Bobcats.


So in the only battle that matters, Temple outplayed Harris again.

Its a shame one of the have to get cut since they both have severely outplayed Pitt. Pitt better step up because there's no doubt that the Heat will again look to add someone later on in the season, like they did the past two years in Dampier and Turiaf.

Then there's JJ. Great locker room guy and great at what he does, but he is now redundant.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt is a goner if a semi-playable big man comes on the market. Greg Oden midseason acquisition anyone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Pitt is a goner if a semi-playable big man comes on the market. Greg Oden midseason acquisition anyone?


:thinking2:

:idea:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** no. If that happens i'm going to punch something.

JUWANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> Spoelstra on Haslem: "I think he will physically harm me if he doesn't play tomorrow, so he's playing."


:laugh: 

I think all but Joel with go in this one. Mario will try very hard to play in KC in front of those Jayhawk fans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Rio will suit up hopefully.

Damn...Rio to add to these shooters?

Yes please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty crazy that Boston was done with their preseason games while we still had 3 to go before this game took place.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh God, please no Juwan. And Oden won't be ready at any point this season. Even if he is, he shouldn't play.

Wow, that was fun. As soon as we got to the arena, it was clear this would be a Heat fan dominated game, but I had no idea. Didn't even see any Bobcats memorabilia until we got inside. It was literally like the AAA inside. Honestly, there had to be less than 100 Bobcat fans. There were way more Lakers fans at the AAA when I went during the XX season than Bobcat fans at PNC. People had Heat signs, groups wearing shirts with individual H-E-A-T letters painted on, Heat beach towels, NORRIS COLE JERSEYS, Shaq Heat jerseys, shoes to sign, etc. They were booing the Cats, and chanting "Let's Go Heat!" instead of "Cats." :laugh: It was nuts! I felt right at home. Could you guys hear it on TV?

Our seats were crazy close, especially for $25. Was really shocked. Took a shitty pic to try to show how close.










Read a tweet that Coach K and Riley would be there, so my stalker ass looked for and found K, who I showed to my mom, and then she managed to find Riley, who I somehow missed despite Andy Elisburg's huge mass of a body standing out. You can't tell its Coach K in the pic, but obviously he's the smaller circle.










Caught myself watching more Riley than the game at some points. Fascinating. He responds to nothing, except when Ray had a nice drive and he seemed to tell Andy (reading his gestures) he was impressed with Ray's movement/driving ability. His championship ring blinged like a star. He left toward halftime, saying "hi" to K on the way down, and went into the tunnel, never to return. The crowd went nuts when he walked by.

A group behind me started a "Mike Miller" chant, and he was sitting at the end of the bench right in front of us, so he heard, but initially ignored it, as well as my "LET IT FLY" screams. After a timeout when walking back to the bench, he acknowledged the group with a Gator chomp. A group in front of me kept trying to get UD's attention with the "U" sign. He was indifferent. Raleigh is a melting pot, so there were UM and Gators fans there. I managed to catch his attention, as well as LeBron's, when I screamed out "UUUU!" during FT's. They looked at me like I was nuts, and fairly so. You can tell the guys all love being around each other still, clearly lots of great chemistry on the bench and during timeouts. 

I took a video of the insanity when LeBron was trying to get to the tunnel but I need to get to a computer with bluetooth to upload it, though I think my brother took some good video throughout the game I might be able to post. Bosh had to hang by and help him push through the crowd, though LeBron took stops to sign stuff for people. The security there didn't give a ****. People walked right up to the Heat bench during the game, standing right next to Mike Miller and taking pictures. After the game, the court flooded with people trying to get to LeBron. CRAZY. Really could've been unsafe.

Speaking of incompetence, the tape on the court was absurd. Refs couldn't even see it apparently, because I'm pretty positive LeBron's foot was past the line for his 3. Looked like a clear two.

You guys saw the game, so no need to talk much about it. Ray looks great in person, moving off the ball and everything. He got open more than you'd think, but didn't always receive the ball. Awesome to see his shot fall the way it did, finally. So beautiful. Rashard's 3's were also nice, and his movement looked fine. Their TO's were pretty bad, though. 

Terrel's athleticism is more striking in person (that reverse in the 2nd half was sweet), and I think he narrowed the race with Temple a little bit tonight, though Temple didn't necessarily do anything to fall back. My mom was all sad when he got poked in the eye early and tried to get back in the game, to no avail at that point, since I had told her he was battling to make the team. I think Temple still gets the edge because he can do more, and is showing a nice shooting touch.

Cole was fun to watch and his offense was nice, but man, that assist to TO ratio is in the gutter. Should be easier for him with all these weapons, particularly with the way Shane is shooting right now. Battier obviously got a ton of love.

The crowd wanted LeBron to do more so bad, but that dunk definitely appeased them. He clearly was taking it a bit easy, so the 8 assists blew my mind. His J is off though, you could see him slapping himself and air-shooting during breaks in action because he was frustrated with it. Speaking of MANBEARPIG, that tech happened right in front of us. No words to express how egregious it was. The crowd was so pissed, and rightfully so. I saw it clearly, he didn't push the guy at all. That ref #36 was making some very questionable calls beyond that one as well.

Bosh was such a monster, I love him as a center. I think it'll work just fine. Not looking as automatic from 3 as I think he will eventually be, though. I think his ppg will finally start with a '2-' again this season.

Pitt's a mess again, don't know what to do with that guy. Jorts wasn't much of a factor, but didn't necessarily do anything to set him back. Joe Goodman tweeted he airballed a shot in the first half, but he only shot once, in the second half. Ray airballed a shot that looked like a swish from my angle. I cheered until someone brought it to my attention . That block Josh had toward the end was nice, but was really a foul. (Though upon checking just now, they didn't even give him a block.) Carney's 15 minutes are up, his shot's "water is reaching its level" [/Fiorentino], but his athleticism is still nasty. Good D too. He'll find a roster, but not this one unfortunately. Nice to see a JJ sighting, but he made me look bad when I held up my touchdown hands over and over before missing 3's. Didn't matter. That crowd was all over the Heat's nuts. Everywhere you looked, nothing but Heat shirts/jerseys/hats/etc. I seriously wondered if the following was at least as fervent here than in Miami. Wondering if this will be a national thing now.

Fun night, but really a throwaway game for us. We didn't really play our game very much, turning over the ball way more than we turned them over, and thus not getting into the open court much. Hopefully we're full strength tomorrow and can make that one a real step forward.

Best part was Spo with his Finals-esque fist pump after our last basket. It was emphatic. I laughed my ass off. Dwyane was having the time of his life, and its great to see how badly the guys throughout the whole bench want everyone's shots to go down. I saw UD get a little upset when Ray missed a shot or two. :laugh: You can tell he wants to play bad. He got up after every basket we made to cheer. LeBron has so much going on when he gets to the bench after his night is over. It took him almost the whole fourth quarter to get his gear fully in sync. He meticulously turned his pants into capris, fiddling with them endlessly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Should add that LeBron's block in the 3rd quarter was jaw-dropping. He jumps as high as he wants.

And yeah, way too many offensive boards allowed. Didn't realize how bad it was until seeing it was 12-3.



Wade County said:


> Bosh bismacking biyombo


Sorry, just reading the thread now. Very nice work WC. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

YES!

Heat.com has a video up of LeBron's crowded exit called "Love for LeBron." You can see me at :37 seconds in my yellow-splatter black Heat shirt. IMMORTALIZED.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You could definitely tell it was a pro-Heat crowd there. Especially after that 1st dunk by Lebron when there was a really loud pop from the crowd.

Tony brought up during the game how at least Lebron will start getting a lot of love from opposing crowds since you cant do anything but respect what he did last season.

So far in neutral site games, in China and now Raleigh, we've been the heavy favorite among the crowd and should be again in KC. The bandwagon is growing and growing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys mentioned all the 3-bombing without Rio...how about no Miller tonight? We're so deep with shooters you forget when one doesn't play. The "Mike Miller" chanting was so funny. He wanted no part of it.


----------

